# Kutatás külföldön élő magyar nőkkel kapcsolatban



## votipetra (2012 Február 3)

Sziasztok,

Én is “Vándormagyar” vagyok.  Tanulmányaimhoz egy kutatást végzek olyan NŐK körében, akik külföldön élnek jelenleg vagy külfödön éltek korábban. Egy kérdőív kitöltésében kérem a segítségeteket. Nem számít, hogy éppen dolgoztok vagy nem, minden válasz hasznos számomra és hálás vagyok érte.
A végén készül majd egy rövid összefoglaló is, amit hálából átküldök a kitöltőknek.

A fiúknak pedig nagyon megköszönöm, ha hölgy ismerőseiknek továbbítják ezt a kérdőívet.

A kérdőív kitöltése kb. 15 perc. 
A kérdőív a következő linken található: 
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XWHMCVL

Köszönöm a segítségeteket!

Votisky Petra


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 3)

Az emberek ovatosak, sajna az keves, hogy a tanulmanyodhoz kell.
Hol lesz felhasznalva meg, mert ha valaki nem tudja pontosan mire is kinek is valaszolgat .............


----------



## votipetra (2012 Május 5)

*Kutatási összefoglaló*

Kedves Melitta,

A szakdolgozatomhoz kellett, ahogy írtam és nagyon örülök, hogy sokan elég bátrak voltak válaszolni.
Az alábbi linken érhető el az összefoglaló, ha valakit érdekel.

http://nokkulfoldon.blogspot.com/2012/05/kulfoldon-elo-nok-munkaero-piaci.html

Petra





Melitta írta:


> Az emberek ovatosak, sajna az keves, hogy a tanulmanyodhoz kell.
> Hol lesz felhasznalva meg, mert ha valaki nem tudja pontosan mire is kinek is valaszolgat .............


----------

